# Oval stove pipe?



## sseeg (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all,

We bought an old wood stove off of craigslist - it's a cute stove, with a "Montgomery Ward" tag on the back. See the attached picture.

Our stove guy came to hook it up today, but didn't have any pipe that would fit it. It has a semi-oval opening, the inside dimensions are 3 5/8 x 6 7/8.

6" pipe, even crimped didn't fit in. Any ideas? Do these old stoves really need a custom adapter? I haven't been able to find anything online.

EDIT: using string, I measured the bottom of the beveled opening to be equivalent to a 5.25" round pipe. Can't find 5.25" round anywhere!

Thanks!
SSeeg


----------



## sseeg (Nov 14, 2012)

Did I post in the correct topic?


----------



## glenc0322 (Nov 14, 2012)

no this forum is for pellet stoves not wood stoves.  But someone here will know you can repost it the wood forum good luck


----------



## ScotO (Nov 14, 2012)

This should be the adapter you need.....

https://www.lehmans.com/p-2520-durablack-oval-to-round-adapter-wood-stove-pipe.aspx

you may have to crimp the pipe a little extra, I believe the holes on your outlet on the stove are for securing the adapter.  you most definately want to secure that pipe to the stove with screws.  Here's what the pipe crimpers look like..






Rather than buying crimpers for one time use (I own a set because I use them often, for stove pipe and down spouts), find a local sheet metal shop that can crimp it for you.  If all else fails, maybe a local sheet metal shop can make the adapter for you......


----------



## FanMan (Nov 14, 2012)

Are you sure it doesn't go outside?  My stove has an oval outlet, which a slightly squished 8" pipe fits perfectly on the outside of.

I have used needle nose pliers in lieu of crimpers,  Just grab an inch or so of the pipe end, squeeze the pliers, and twist a bit, working around the pipe.


----------



## sseeg (Nov 14, 2012)

Scotty - thank you - I wil try that, though it will certainly take some crimping.  (I actually have one of those tools, from putting in an HRV system.)  Should I use stove cement to seal it?  I imagine the crimps would allow air in/out.

FanMan - yes, it goes inside.  Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to get to the screw holes.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 14, 2012)

If there are any old time family owned hardware stores left in your area they often still have stove pipe equipment around and can crimp and make custom sizes and fittings.

Ehouse


----------



## coaly (Nov 15, 2012)

ACE has oval adapters. Still may need to be over crimped, but it should work for close enough material.


----------



## sseeg (Nov 15, 2012)

The guy who tried to install it says he tried crimping 6" pipe and it didn't go, but I will try again.

Is it typical for old stoves to have a non-standard pipe size?


----------



## coaly (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a few antiques that are too small to ovalize a pipe to fit. Back then the pipe was like a very thin blued steel. Feels like half the thickness of 24 ga. I took one and instead of snapping the pipe together, overlapped it, crushed it oval, and put a few screws in it to keep it together. I put it together like a cone to get the right diameter.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 15, 2012)

sseeg said:


> Scotty - thank you - I wil try that, though it will certainly take some crimping.  (I actually have one of those tools, from putting in an HRV system.)  Should I use stove cement to seal it?  I imagine the crimps would allow air in/out.
> 
> FanMan - yes, it goes inside.  Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to get to the screw holes.



You can use stove cement (it certainly doesn't hurt ), I've also heard other people would pack tin foil into the fitting area (roll it up kinda like a cigarette), and cement over top of that.  Some people use tin foil as a gasket material between every pipe joint in single wall pipe.  I guess it seems to help cut back on air leaks.....


----------

